# check and add defaultrouter from the command line



## ccc (Aug 16, 2009)

hi

Howto check and add defaultrouter from the command line on freeBSD 7.2?

THX


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2009)

[cmd=]netstat -rn[/cmd] ('default') - netstat(1)
[cmd=]route add default ip-addr[/cmd] - route(8)


----------

